# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Kongresi i Manastirit dhe alfabeti i gjuhës shqipe

## Shpirt Njeriu

Gjatë zhvillimit të letërsisë shqipe u hartuan disa alfabete të ndryshme. Një nga më të fundit ishte ai i krijuar në Stamboll. Megjithatë, mendimi i përgjithshëm ishte se shkronjat jolatine nuk ishin aspak të pranueshme për prodhimin e letërsisë shqipe dhe gjuhës kombëtare shqipe. Për këtë arsye, shoqëria aktive dhe idealiste 'Bashkimi'' në Manastir, thirri Kongresin e Parë të Përgjithshëm për diskutimin e një alfabeti të njësuar. Një alfabet i njësuar do të ishte fillimi i letërsisë mbarë shqiptare. Prandaj më 14 Nëntor 1908 në Manastir u mblodh Kongresi i Manastirit ose Kongresi i Alfabetit. 

Në këtë kongres ishin të pranishëm 150 delegatë, të ardhur nga të gjitha anët e Shqipnisë, si dhe nga komunitetet shqiptare në Rumani, Itali, Greqi, Turqi, Egjypt, Amerikë etj. Kryetar i Kongresit u zgjodh Mithat Frashëri, i biri i Abdyl Frashërit. Mithat Frashëri ishte në atë kohë redaktor i dy revistave që botoheshin në Selanik: Liria dhe Dituria. Sekretare e komosionit u zgjodh Parashqevi Qiriazi, mësuese e shkollës së vashave në Korçë. Nënkryetar u zgjodh Grigori Cilka, nga Korça si dhe 11 antarë të tjerë. Në atë Kongres merrnin pjesë shqiptare te fese moslemane, katolike, ortodoksë, protestant, njerës të ditur dhe te gjithë erdhën së bashku të bashkuar si vëllezër për një qëllim të madh kombëtar. 

Kumtesa e mbajtur nga prifti katolik Gjergj Fishta, nga Shkodra, preku të gjithë pjesmarrësit sa një hoxhë rendi ta përqafonte para të gjithëve. Kërkesa e kombëtaristëve shqiptarë ishte që gjuha jonë Shqipe të mos shkruhej as me shkronja arabe, as me shkronja greke, por me alfabetin latin, gjë që nënkupton mosnënshtrimin qoftë ndaj otomanëve qoftë ndaj grekërve. Kongresi vendosi me votë unanime të lenë mënjanë alfabetin e Stanbollit, dhe ta shkruanin gjuhën shqipe vetëm me alfabetin latin me 36 shkronja dhe që përdoret deri më ditët tona. Gjithashtu, u vendos që pas dy vjetësh të mbahej një Kongres i dytë në Janinë për të shqyrtuar problemet drejtëshkrimore e letrare, si dhe për të bërë përpjekje për shkrirjen e dialekteve gegë dhe toskë në një gjuhë të njësuar shqipe. Duke qenë se para Kongresit të Manastirit, gjuha shqipe ishte shkruar me shkronja arabe, greke, sllave, apo përshtatiet e tyre, vendosmëria e delegatë vepër t'i kthyer sytë nga perëndimi ishte haptazi një shpallje kulturore e panvarësisë, gjë që nuk kaloi pa u vënë re as nga qeveria turke e as nga kisha ortodokse greke dhe aleatët e tyre sllavë. 

Ndre Mjeda, një studiues jezuit, i thurri vargjet, ndoshta më të bukura gjuhës shqipe në atë kohë: 

Përmbi za, që lëshon bylbyli, 

Gjuha shqipe m'shungullon, 

Përmbi erë, qi nep zymbyli, 

pa da zemrën ma ngushëllon. 

Gegë e toskë, malësi, jallia, 

jan nji komb, m'u da s'duron, 

fundë e majë nji asht Shqipnia, 

e nji gjuhë t'gjith na bashkon. 



Në Manastir u hap dhe shtypshkronja, e cila financohej nga një grup tregëtarësh atdhetar moslemanë shqiptar. Shtypshkronja e Manastirit shpejtë u bë e njohur në të gjithë Shqipninë si shpërndarëse e librave dhe gazetave në gjuhën shqipe. Në këtë punishte ishin të punësuar 17 vetë, të cilët punonin me një makinë të re elektrike, që vihej në lëvizje me dorë, për të shtypur gazetën e përjavëshme Bashkimi i Kombit si dhe abetaret shqipe dhe tekstet shkollore. 

Ndërkohë çështja e gjuhës shqipe shpesh bëhej shkas shpërthimin e dhunës së fanatikëve që sulmonin pa mëshirë përparimin e gjuhës shqipe. Babë Dudë Karbunara (1842-1917) i lindur në Berat, bashkëpunonte ngushtë me Kostandin Kristoforidhin. Babë Karbunara shumë herë filloi gjatë kremtimit të meshës të lexonte ungjullin në gjuhën shqipe dhe kështu i filluan kërcënimet e para nga eprorët klerikë otodoksë dhe më 1895, fanatikët i dogjën të tërrë shtëpinë. Prifti ortodoks kapedan Stathi Melani vraponte me librat shqip në gji dhe me pushkën në krah fshat më fshat në Shqipninë e jugut për përhapjen e shkollës shqipe dhe kishën shqiptare. Veprimtaria e At Stath Melanit ra në sy të autoriteteve turke. Tri herë turku ja dogji shtëpinë dhe librat shqip, por At Melani nuk pyeti. Më 24 Dhjetor 1917 At Stathit i kishin zënë pritë banda e kusarëve të Josif Suropullos, të cilët e vranë duke i prerë kokën At Stath Melanit. 

Petro Nini Luarasi (1865-1911) është një nga atdhetarët e shquar që punoi për përhapjen e gjuhës shqipe në rrethin e Korçës. Qe drejtor i shkollës së djemëve në Korçë. Petro Nini Luarasi shkonte fshati në fshat për përhapjen e gjuhës shqipe. Më 20 Shtator 1892, peshkopi i Kosturit Fillaterri nxorri një lajmërim me titull 'Mallkimi i shkronjave shqipe''. Më 1909, qeveria turke mbylli të gjitha shkollat shqipe dhe dha urdhër të prerë të shuhen në zjarr të gjitha librat, dokumentat dhe letërsia shqipe. Gjendja politike në vend në atë kohë ishte kritike për të marrë flakë nga çasti në çast. Për atdhetarët shqiptarë u bë më se nuk do t'i realizonin dot kurrë qëllimet e tyre të larta pa hapur më parë shkollat shqipe për formimin e rinisë. Deri në atë kohë rinia shqiptare kishte qenë objekt i propagandës së huaj në shkollat e hapura nga qeveria turke dhe nga kisha greke. Megjithatë, gjatë punës për krijimin e sistemit të tyre shkollor, atdhetarët shqiptar u ndeshën me tri probleme të mëdha, pengesa nga autoritetet turke dhe greke, mungesa e të hollave dhe mungesa e mësuesve të shkolluar. 

Shuma të vogla por të dobishme të hollash ishin mbledhur aty-këtu brenda vendit, kurse ato më të mëdha kishin ardhur nga shoqëritë dhe klubet shqiptare në vendet e tjera. Mirëpo kishte fare pak mësues të shkolluar të gjuhës shqipe. Për të bërë ballë kësaj sfide arsimore, Klubi i Selanikut thirri një tjetër Kongres në Elbasan, në zemër të Shqipnis, nga data 20 deri 27 Gusht të 1909. Në këtë Kongres tetëditore, që kishte synim zhvillimin e lëvizjes arsimore anembanë vendit, erdhën delegatë nga 28 shoqëri e klube shqiptare. Në Kongres u vendos që të themelohet 'Shkolla Normale në Elbasan'' një shkollë gjashtëvjeçare për pregatitjen e mësuesve të rinjë. Njerës të mësuar në Universitetet e huaja Europjane u gjetën dhe u caktuan për të formuar trupin pedagogjik. 

Klubi i Manastirit u caktua si qendra për krijimin e një Federate të Klubeve Shqiptare në Shqipni dhe në kurbet. Qëllimi i Klubeve ishte pëhapja e gjuhës dhe arsimit shqip, pa u përzier me politik. Klubi korçar 'Përparimi'' u caktua si qëndra financiare, që do të adimistronte ndihmat dhe shtimin e shkollave të ditës dhe të natës. Përgjegjësia kryesore dhe prokupimi i madh ishte mbajtja e Shkollës Normale të Elbasanit. Kongresi i Elbasanit nxiti të gjithë shqiptarët të futnin gjuhën shqipe në shkollat e huaja, të përhapura anemban Shqipnis. Më 18 Nëntor 1909 u bë thirrja haptazi, 'Përmbajtjen e Shkollës Normale të Elbasanit duhen, para, para e më shumë para''. Nuk është e vështirë të përfytyrohet niveli i ulët i jetesës së njerëzve, që u bëhej një propozim i tillë! Mirëpo, me ose pa mjetet e përshtatëshme, Shkolla Normale Elbasanit vazhdoi të pregatiste pionierët e arsimit për Shqipnin që po rilindëte. Drejtori i parë i Normales ishte, Luigj Gurakuqi që vite më vonë kjo shkollë u pagëzua me këtë emër. Shkolla Normale u hap më dhjetor të 1909, me 143 nxënës. 

Shpërthimi i shqiptarizmit i kaloi të gjitha parashikimet e armiqëve të gjuhës shqipe. Në atë kohë dolën në dritë rreth 90 gazeta dhe revista shqipe, që botoheshin në Shqipni dhe në kolonitë shqiptare jashtë vendit. Zhonturqit me kryetarin e tyre Ferit pashën, të friksuar nga ky shpërthim i shpejtë i arsimit shqip, reaguan ashpër, duke ndaluar shoqëritë, shkollat dhe botimet në shqip. Në Vlonë atdhetarët e ndershëm arestoheshin dhe internoheshin, shkolla e Vlonës u mbyll, kurse drejtori i saj Loni Naçi u largua nga Shqipnia, nga frika e vrasjes. Në Gjinokastër pionieri i arsimit shqip kombëtar, Koto Hoxhi, u internua në kështjellën e Bosforit. Pandeli Sotiri, themelues i së parës shkollë shqipe në Korçë, u internua në Selanik. Zhonturqit i kishin vënë detyrë vetes për të rrjepurr të gjallë të gjithë shqiptarët e ndershëm që punonin për përhapjen e gjuhës shqipe. Gjërat po shkonin keq më keq. 

Dalja në pah e gjuhës shqipe, me shkronja latine, provokoi mosleimanët injorantë e konservatorë. Ata protestuan se shqipja, ashtu si turqishtja, duhen shkruar vetëm me shkronja arabe dhe se preferenca e atdhetarëve shqiptarë për shkronja latine perendimore ishte një përçmim për fenë moslemane. Njerës të paditur dhe injorantë formuan me mbështetjen edhe të Qeverisë së Zhonturqëve në Stamboll shoqërinë ''Mahfeli'' me synimin për përçarjen e shqiptarëve dhe frenimin e arsimit në shqip. Në fundë të vitit 1909, Qeveria turke ndaloi përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe me shkronja kombëtare, në të gjitha shkollat anemban vendit. Gjithashtu, nxorri një dekret, sipas të cilit gjuha shqipe do të shkruhet vetëm me shkronja arabe. Shoqëria reaksionare 'Mahfeti'' me mbështetjen e qeverisë turke, shtypi dhe shpërndau abetaret e para me gërma arabe. Për këtë arsye, në shkurt të 1910, u mbajt në Elbasan një miting proteste, ku 7000 njerës protestuan kundra përdorimit të shkronjave arabe për gjuhën shqipe. Kështu po atë muaj protestat vazhduan në Korçë, Berat, ku mbi 15.000 mijë vetë dogjën në qendër të qytetit abetaret shqiptare me gërma arabe, të dërguara nga Stambolli. 

Telegrame të shumta nga shoqëritë, shqiptare të Selanikut, Shkupit e Manastirit u shprehën në mbrojtje të alfabetit shqip. Në Shkodër, një grup myslimanësh u bënë gati të organizonin një manifestim në përkrahje të shkronjave arabe. Mirëpo ndërruan mëndje kur 60000 katolikë dhe mysliman të ndershëm shqiptar, nga Malësia e Madhe, organizuan ditë më parë një manifestim madhështor në përkrahje të shkronjave latine. Protesta të ngjashme u organizuan në Përmet, Kolonjë, Tepelenë, Frashërë, Konicë etj. Por turqit nuk deshën t'ia dinin. Atëherë në mars të 1910 u thirr Kongresi i dytë i Manastirit. Aty u vendos që të vazhdojë përdorimi i alfabetit kombëtar me shkronjua latine dhe protestat kundër vendimit të padrejt të Qeverisë Turke. 

Gazeta atdhetare 'Shkreptina'' e Kajros botoi një momerandum të hartuar nga kryengritësit që luftonin në malet e Shqipnis. Në të theksohej se qëllimi i tyre nuk ishte për plaçkitur apo për të vrarë, por për të luftuar për 'lirinë e edukimit në gjuhën shqipe dhe me alfabetin kombëtar, lirinë për të hapur të gjitha shkollat shqipe të mbyllura nga qeveria turke dhe vënien në punë të shtypshkronjave, si dhe botimin e gazetave të ndaluara, lirimin e të burgosurve politikë. Dhe përfundonte me mesazhin: E gjithë bota e qytetëruar dhe veçanërisht qeveria e perandorisë Otomane le ta dijë mirë se t ë gjithë shqiptarët, gegë e toskë, kristjan dhe mysliman, nuk do ta pushojnë luftën për këto tri kërkesa, derisa qeveria të na i garantojë ato me siguri. 

Edhe në këtë luftë, shkolla shqipe doli fitimtare. Me pak mjete dhe mësues, por me dëshirën në shpirt për dituri shkollore shqiptare, midis pengimeve, nga armiqtë e afërmt dhe të largët, shkolla shqipe fitoi nga veriu e deri në jug të Shqipnis dhe pregatiti breza të rinjë atdhedashës. Megjithëse ky zhvillim kulturor ishte përfytyruar si jo i dhunshëm, shpejt ai ishte kthyer në një zjarr të rrezikshëm. Që shqiptarët trima si Isa Boletini dhe burri i zoti Ismail Bej Qemal Vlona, do nxitonin hapat për të shpallur mëvetësinë e Shqipnisë më 28 nëntor të 1912 në Vlorë. Mbas pak muajsh filloi Lufta Balkanike dhe Manastiri e Shkupi, dy qytetet historikisht të banuara nga shumica popullsi shqiptare, u pushtuan nga sllavët. Të gjitha dyqanet dhe librat shqip u dogjën dhe shumica e atdhetarëve shqiptar u therrën nga serbët, disa u burgosën. Popullata moslemane shqiptare u detyrua të braktiste qytetin e Shkupit dhe të Manastirit, ata familje ortodokse shqiptare që mbetën aty, me kalimin e viteve dhe me dhunë u nënshtruan duke humbur dinjitetin e tyre shqiptar.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Nga pellazgjishtia në ilirishte dhe pastaj në shqipe u shtrashëgua dhe u ruajt gjuha më e vjetër e Europës. Nga shumë historianë të huaj dhe shqiptar ehte thene se mund të jenë gjuha latine dhe gjuha greke!? Kjo nuk është e vërtet sepse është vërtetuar me argumenta të forta se gjuha shqipe është gjuha mëmë indoevropiane dhe në ndihmë për të vërtetuar vjetërsinë e gjuhës dhe historisë vijne shkencat e gjuhesise dhe arkeologjise. 

Po pse nuk u shkruajt gjuha shqipe ashtu si latinishtja dhe greqishtja? Edhe kjo nuk eshte e vertete, sepse ka dokumenta te shkruajtura te mbetura nga djegjet porse nuk jane zbuluar akoma dhe se gjuha shqipe eshte shkruajtur edhe me germat latine edhe ato greke. Në lashtësi letrarëve dhe klerikëve u interesonte latinishtja dhe greqishtja sepse ato ishin gjuhët adminsitrative apo zyrtare. Kështu që dijetarët e lashtë grekë dhe romakë shkruajtën për ato ngjarje të kohës që ata mund ti vërtetonin dhe ti ruanin për brezat e tyre të ardhshëm. 

Shkencëtarët e gjuhës na kanë bërë të njohim të fshehtat e gjuhëve, sepse analiza gjuhësore mund të ndjekë një gjuhë të shkruar që nga fillesat e saj më të herëshme dhe të zbulojmë lidhjet e saj me gjuhët e tjera dhe me burimin familjar të përbashkët. Pra gjuha njihet si një nga tiparet etnike themelore të një populli. Fjala Gjuhësi është përkufizuar si studim i ligjërrimit njerzor. Pjesë të rëndësishme të një studimi gjuhësor janë: klasifikimi i tingujve të gjuhës së folur, fjalë formimi, duke përfshirë gjininë, rrënjën, kompozimi, përkufizimi i saktë i fjalëve, renditja e duhur e fjalëve brenda një fjalie, gjurmimi i prejardhjes së një fjalie në gjuhën e origjinës, zhvillimi dhe ndryshimi i fjalës nëpërmes viteve, si dhe transmetimi i fjalës nga një gjuhë në tjetrën. Në këtë drejtim, studimi historik i një gjuhe në proçesin e ndryshimit nëpër vite e zgjidh arkeologjia duke hedhur dritë mbi një kulturë parahistorike.

Ashtu si në arkeologji edhe në kërkimet shkencore të gjuhës shqipe u morrën të huajt dhe jo vetë shqiptarët. Sepse shqiptarve u duhet të mbroheshin nga pushtuesit e ndryshëm që nuk e linin të diturohej. Në shekujt XIX dhe XX shkenca e gjuhësisë krahasuese bëri të mundur që studiuesit të përcaktonin origjinën e gjuhës shqipe dhe lidhjet e saj me gjuhët e tjera indoeuropjane. Shkencëtare qe bene emër ne këtë drejtim permenden:

Gotfrik Lajbnik 1646-1717, ishte filolog dhe deklaroi se gjuha shqipe rrjedh nga ilirishtja. 

Hans Tunman 1746-1778, historian suedez profesor në Universitetin e Halles të Gjermanisë, ishte albanologji i parë që studioi shkencërisht origjininën e gjuhës së popullit shqiptar. Ai bëri kërkime në burrimet greke, latine, bizante dhe studioi fjalorin tre gjuhësh sllav-grek-shqip të Theodhor Kavaliotit të vitit 1770. 

Hans Tunman arriti në përfundimin se shqiptarët janë vazhdues autokton të popullsisë së lashtë ilire, që as u romanizuan e as u asimiluan nga dyndjet e mëvonshme.

Johan Fon Han 1811-1869, austriak i diplomuar për drejtësi në Universitetin e Haidelbergut, i cili shërbeu si gjykatës i shtetit të ri grek, dhe më vonë si nënkonsull në Janinë, Johani iu fut studimeve të gjuhës shqipe bashkë me të ndriturin gjuhëtarin shqiptar Kostandin Kristoforidhin. Botoi tre vëllime Studime shqiptare mbi kulturën, gjuhën dhe historinë dhe nxorri përfundimin se shqipja rrjedh nga ilirishtja dhe ilirishtja nga pellazgjishtja. 

Franc Bop 1791-1867, profesor i Universitetit të Berlinit dhe themeluesi kryesor i gjuhësisë së krahasuar historike indoeuropjane. Botoi në vitin 1854 veprën e tij dhe nxorri përfundimin se shqipja bënë pjesë në familjen indoeuropjane dhe është gjuhë e veçantë pa simotër gjuhë tjetër.

Dhimitër Kamarda filolog italian me origjinë shqiptare botoi veprën Një ese e gramatikës krahasuese rreth gjuhës shqipe më 1864, vërtetoi me dokumenta lashtësinë e gjuhës shqipe. Si një gjuhë ndër më të vjetra në botë.

Gustav Majer 1850-1900, profesor austriak në Universitetin e Gracit, antar i akademisë së shkencave të Vjenës, i cili u specializua në fushën e studimit të gjuhëve shqipe, greke dhe turke. Botoi librin Mbi pozitën e gjuhës shqipe në rrethin e gjuhëve indoeuropjane në vitin 1883, që më vonë u pasua me 8 vëllime shkencore mbi historinë, gjuhën, poezinë, përrallat popullore shqipe dhe ngulmimet e arbëreshëve në Itali dhe Greqi.

Eduard Shnajder një studiues francez që shërbeu në qeverinë osmane të Shkodrës, shtoi në librin e tij për Pellazgjët dhe pasardhësit e tyre më 1894 një leksion i hollësishëm teknik, ku gjuha shqipe paraqitet si tingëllimi më i pastër e më besnik i gjuhës pellazgje.

Holder Pedersen 1867-1953, danez i cili punoi 35 vjet si profesor i gjuhësisë së krahasuese indoeuropjane në Universitetin e Kopenhagës. Për 35 vjet me rradhë botoi një varg punimesh shkencore mbi gjuhën shqipe, duke dhënë analiza të vleshme. Gjithashtu mblodhi e botoi folklorin shqiptar.

Norbert Jokli 1887-1942, gjuhëtar austriak me origjinë gjermano-çifute, biblotekar në Universitetin e Vjenës i kushtoi gjithë jetën studimeve të gjuhës shqipe. Para se të fillonte lufta e dytë botërore, atë e ftuan tu mësonte albanologjinë studiuesve shqiptar, mirëpo vdekja e tij në një kamp përqëndrimi nazist e privoi Shqipninë nga shërbimet e këtij studiuesi të madh.

Zef Skiroi 1865-1927, filolog i shquar italian me origjinë shqiptare bashkë me, Joklin dhe danezin Pedersen, janë cilësuar si tre albanologjët më të shquar. Studimet e profesor Skiroi nxorrën në dritë librin e tij Gjuha shqipe në Romë më 1932.

Mbas studimeve të shkencëtarëve të huaj rreth gjuhës dhe historis të shqiptarëve dolën dhe studiuesit e parë shqiptarë në drejtim të gjuhës shqipe si De Rada, Pashko Vasa, Kostandin Çekrezi, Kristo Dako, Profesori i madh dhe i shquar Eqerem Çabej, Androkli Kostallari, Aleks Buda, Shaban Demiraj, Mahir Domi, etj.

Kështu mbas shumë studimesh duke u bindur mbi një varg argumentesh, shkencëtarë apo gjuhëtarë të huaj dhe shqiptarë nxorrën përfundimin se populli shqiptar dhe gjuha shqipe e tij e kanë prejardhjen nga ilirët dhe ilirët nga pellazgët parahistorik. Në krahasimin gjuhësor midis shqipes, greqishtes dhe latinishtes së vjetër, është vërtetuar se shqipja si gjuhë është formuar më herët se këto të dy gjuhë të vjetra. Nje vertetim i pamohushem per vjetersin e gjuhes shqipe jane emertimet e qyteteve, maleve dhe lumenjeve qe jane trasheguar deri me sot duke iu qendruar edhe pushtimeve te gjata nga popujt e tjere, si p.sh; SCUPI-SHKUPI, SCODRA-SHKODRA, LISSUS-LEZHA, DURRACKIUM-DURR?S, MATHI-MATI, lumi DRINUS-DRINI, mali TOMORRIS-TOMORRI etj. Trashegiminë nga pellazgjishtja ne ilirishte dhe me pas ne shqipe e kemi dhe nga emrat e vjeter qe jane edhe sot tek emertimi i njerezve si; HEKTOR, ALKET, TOMOR, DRINI, ILIR, TEUTA, GENTI, BARDHYLI etj. Te tilla emra jane mbi 800, qe ka mbledhur studiuesi Mahir Domi.

Po ti hedhim një vështrim të shpejtë hartës të Europës, do të vëmë re se shumë qytete dhe krahina kanë emërtime të kuptimit në gjuhën shqipe dhe vetëm në gjuhën shqipe si per shembull:

Toskana në Itali qe e ka marrë këtë emër prej banorëve të saj, se ata ishin toskë te njejte me ato të Shqipërisë.

Brindizi lexohet ne shqip: bri ndezur.

Kryeqyteti i Francës Parisi është në shqip: i pari ose si i pari.

Marrsiella, qytet i Francës e ka marrë këtë emër nga shqiptarët në lashtësi sepse ai ka qenë dhe eshte qytet bregdetar tregëtar, pra marr dhe sjell.

Po të vërejmë emërtimet e qyteteve të lashta greke edhe keta kanë emra të kuptimit shqiptar, per shembull, Athina  a thënë, Edessa  e desha, Thiva - theva.

Po ashtu Homeri rrjedh nga fjalë shqipe, duke patur parasysh që ai ishte i verbër, pellazgjikët i vunë emrin i Mjerë, Homer. Veprat e tij Iliada dhe Odisea (Udhë sheh) janë legjenda pellazgje ose shqiptare, që u shkruajtën nga Homeri dhe gjatë shekujve u përvetësuan nga shkruesit e mëvonshëm bizantine. Tek Iliada, të gjithë kryetarët e fiseve, pjesmarrës në betejën e Trojës dhe vendet nga vinin kanë emra të kuptimit në shqip, per shembull:

Mikena - mik kena/kemi, mbret ishte Agamenoni.. 
Menelao - mëndja e la, ishte mbret i Spartës, vëllai i Agamemnonit. 
Mirmidonët - mirditorët, kishin mbret Aqilean ose Akilin, që do të thotë-aq i lehtë. 
Elena - e lanë mend. 
Priami  i parë jam ose prij jam, mbreti i Trojës. 
Paridi - i pari që di, etj.

Në të gjitha kohërat bizantinët kanë pasur maninë për të përshtatur fjalet jo-greke në fjale greke. Kjo mënyrë veprimi ka ndryshuar deridiku dhe mënyrën e shqiptimit të fjaleve ose emrave. Megjithatë, po te shohim perendite e lashta te Olimpit ku besonin greket ne lashtesi, do verejme se ato perendi lexohen apo kuptohen vetem ne gjuhen shqipe si pershembul: Zeus - Zë, eshte perendia me e fuqishme qe kishte per grua perendin Hera - Era. Perendia tjeter Letos  Leton. Zeusi me vone u martua me perendeshen Mentis - mend dhe linden Athinane. Marsi, ishte perendia e luftes dhe shume here nxiste grindje midis njerezve prandaj e pat marre emrin nga shqipja i marrë. Perendia Apollon mendoj se e ka marre kete emer nga shqipja, apo-loni, dhe vertet Apolloni ishte perendi i muzikes, poezise dhe harqeve, dhe çfar bente Apolloni! Luante muzik, i ndryshonte drejtimin shigjetave. Loja me e dashur per te luajtur per femijet ishte shigjeta. Perendia e detit quhej Tetis, qe shume lehte ne shqipe T zevendesohet me D.

Po të shohim ditës e javës në gjuhën shqipe vërejmë se kanë një kuptim të plotë shqiptar dhe të perëndive ku besonin pellazgjët. E Diela, është dita që përfaqson Diellin ngaqë e Diela është dita më me shumë diell. E Hëna përfaqson Hënën. E Marta është dita e Marsit dhe quhet si ditë e marrë. E Mërkura është dita e Mërkurit. E Enjta nuk është zbuluar akoma. E Premtja është dita e zezë, të pren, e prenë. E Shtuna përfaqson Saturnin. 

Nderkohë, grekët bizantinë ditët e javës i emërtojnë keshtu: e diela përfaqson Zotin, e hëna është dyshi, e marta, është treshi, e mërkura, është katra, e enjtia, është e pesta, e premtja, është dita e shën Mërisë, te shtunën e kanë marë nga hebrejtë.

Siç shihet shqiparët emërtimin e ditëve të javës e kanë më të vjetër se grekët, gjë që tregon se shqiptarët janë më të vjetër si popull në Ballkan. Edhe betimin pellazgjët e bënin për kokën e nënës, babait, ashtu si betohen dhe shqipëtarët sot, për kokën e nënës dhe të babait. Pellazgjët me zakonet, muzikën, veshjen dhe veçanërisht me gjuhën e tyre shqipe, i kanë qëndruar kohës në tokat e tyre. 

Shumë të dhëna historike greke, latine përmendin rastësisht ndonjë kontakt ushtarak, diplomat, tregëtar dhe fetar me shqiptarët. Më vonë udhëtarë europianë, dijetar, aventurier shkruajtën për ashpërsinë malore të vendit, për luftëtarët krenarë apo për veshjet karakteristike. Uliam Shekspir nuk e pat vizituar kurrë Shqipërinë, por ai vendosi komedinë e tij Nata e Dymbëdhjetë në Iliri, pra në Shqipëri. Lordi Bajron ngeli kaq i gëzuar dhe i lumtur në takimet me shqiptarët, sa që i shkruante nënës së tij se do të blinte një kostum shqiptar dhe do ta vishte; fatkeqësisht kjo veshje u përvetësua nga grekërit dhe njihet sot si kostumi kombëtar grek (!?)

Përrallat, legjendat dhe trimëria shqiptare do arrinin deri në Filipine, ku historia e dashurisë diku në mbretërinë e Shqipërisë me titull FLORANT AT LAURA do të shkruej në gjuhën tagaloge nga autori filipinas Leonard Tugjy. Legjenda e heroit kombëtar Skënderbeut, tregohet nga çifuti spanjoll në veprën e Leongfellout me titull Përrallat e hanit buzë rrugës.

Në përfundim duhet theksuar se mendimi i përgjithshëm shkencor është se populli shqiptar dhe gjuha shqipe janë pasardhësit modernë të Ilirve dhe Pellazgjikëve, dhe fillesave indoeuropjane. Kjo e bën edhe më të qartë arsyjen përse populli shqiptar i vjetër është mbajtur i patundur pas gjuhës dhe kulturës së tij të lashtë. Ndonëse atdheu i ynë është pushtuar shpesh nga grekërit, romakët, sllavët dhe turqit, edhe ndonëse shpesh kemi përdorur gjuhëra tregëtie, të ardhura nga larg, njerzit që sot njihen si shqiptarë kanë ruajtur me vendosmëri e sukses, zakonet, traditat dhe dallimin tonë të lashtë Ilir e Pellazgjik. Por që të ruhen edhe në të ardhmen duhet që shqiptarët të kujdesen sa me shume për zhvillimin e më tejshëm arsimor-shkencor, të ndërtojnë institucione, universitete të tyre kombëtare dhe ti ruajnë me fanatizëm nga armiqtë shekullor të popullit shqiptar.


Për këtë studim u shfrytëzuan libri Enigma i autorit francez Robert DAngly; libri i autorit amerikan Edvin E. Zhak Shqiptarët; librat e autorit arvanitas Aristidh Kolia Arvanitët dhe preardhja e grekëve dhe Gjuha e Zotit; revista Ekskluzive botim i Prishtinës; libri Iliada i autorit Homeri; biblioteka e at Antonio Bellushit dhe revista italiane-greke-shqiptare Lidhja 1980-2003, organ i Lidhjes së Arbëreshëve të Italis së Jugut.

----------


## Albo

*Të vërtetat e historisë së Alfabetit Shqip*

• Behar GJOKA

Sivjet, të paktën siç thonë përfundimet e historiografisë zyrtare të shqipes, mbushet plotësisht një shekull nga koha kur u
hartua dhe u vu në zbatim alfabeti latin, me tridhjetë e gjashtë shkronja. Ky alfabet i shkrimit të gjuhës sonë është në funksionim edhe sot e gjithë ditën. Historiografia zyrtare e gjuhës shqipe, edhe pse ka rënë sistemi diktatorial që e rrudhi dhe ngushtoi ndjeshëm atë, edhe pse kanë dalë në dritë fakte të tjera për historinë, kulturën dhe gjuhën, letraren dhe jo letraren, shkrimoren dhe gojoren, edhe pse në kushtet e sistemit demokratik prania e alternativave të ndryshme në lëmin e gjuhës dhe të historisë së shkrimit të saj, si dhe të alfabeteve të shumtë, është dhe përgjithësisht vështrohet si pasuri dhe vlerë, mbi ekzistencën e alfabetit dhe të historisë së shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe, gjithnjë të prangosur nga filozofia e vitit zero, nga filozofia e shkatërrimit të gjithçkaje të mëparshme, që e pranon botën me ardhjen e fitimtarëve, të cilët e kanë fshirë dhe e fshijnë me një të rënë të lapsit të gjithë ekzistencën e shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe. Pjesë e kësaj atmosfere të përjashtimit, të çuditshëm dhe mjeran, të këndshikimeve të ndryshme të paraqitura janë edhe dy prirjet kryesore, vepruese në mënyrën e trajtimit të historisë së shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe:
Alfabeti i hartuar në Manastir
A- Alfabeti i hartuar në Manastir, me përpjekje të pashembullta patriotike, qëmtime dhe sendërtime të gjetura, sprova dhe eksperimente, përbën vërtet kulmin e shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe, me shkronja latine. Madje, po t’i kundrosh dhe interpretosh pak më vëmendshëm konkluzionet dhe përfundimet e historiografisë shqipe të botëkuptimit monist përshpejtues në shprishjen e normalitetit organik dhe natyral të mbigjallimit të shqipes, të cilat, si pa të keq dhe me përdhuni, e emërtojnë këtë fakt edhe si të vetmin kulm të historisë së alfabetit të shqipes, njëherit edhe si një cak që fshin nga faqja e dheut gjurmët e jo pak alfabeteve të mëhershme të gjuhës tonë.
Pra, nga sa vihet re, kemi të bëjmë me përfundime shkencore të mangëta, madje shpesh edhe joshkencore, natyrisht në kuadër të botëperceptimit të shkencës gjuhësore moderne, në qasjen e problematikave të mprehta të gjuhës dhe literaturës së shqipes dhe në mënyrat e trajtimit të tyre. Përkundrazi, më tepër ato konkluzione shkencore, të shpallura si të këtilla, përfaqësojnë mentalitetin e përzënies dhe të përjashtimit të mënyrave të tjera të verifikimit të kësaj çështje nga më fondamentalet në historinë dhe fatin e gjuhës dhe të letërsisë shqipe. Çudia më e madhe e kësaj prirje gjysmake dhe të zyrtarshme, e cila ilustron vijimësinë e ekzistencës dhe të funksionimit të botëkuptimit të vitit zero, pra të krijimit të shkretëtirës letrare dhe gjuhësore, para dhe pas dukjes së fitimtarëve të ideologjisë komuniste, në trajtimin edhe të këtij alfabeti, vetëkuptohet të kulmit të alfabetit të shkrimit të shqipes, një shenjë e merituar e rrugëtimit të bërë prej shkrimit të shqipes, është fakti kokëfortë dhe domethënës se ata, “fanatikët” e thekur të të vetmit alfabet me vlera në të gjithë historinë e shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe, natyrisht pa sjellë asnjë argument në pranimin e kësaj hipoteze, të parrahur shkencërisht, edhe për arsye të “fakteve” dhe faktorëve politikë të kundërshtimit dhe mospranimit të asaj që u është dukur si armiqësore, gjithnjë po sipas vetë atyre orientuesve të kësaj mënyre të shikimit të historisë së alfabetit dhe të çdo shenje tjetër historike të popullit dhe kombit shqiptar, Në Kongresin e Drejtshkrimit të vitit 1972, një veprimtari e gërshetuar politike dhe gjuhësore, ku edhe ndodhën përmbysjet e mëdha në lëmin e gjuhës dhe të letërsisë e çuan nëpër mend, por edhe u tërhoqën nga sipërmarrja çmendurake për të goditur dhe shkallmuar dyshkronjëshat e alfabetit të shqipes, përkatësisht (dh, gj, ll, nj, rr, sh, th, xh, zh), pra nëntë prej shkronjave, të shpallura dhe përcaktuara edhe në Manastir, si shenja dhe shenjëzime të domosdoshme të alfabetit të gjuhës shqipe, me idenë se gjuha shqipe duhej reformuar dhe modifikuar në kushtet e reja.
Alfabetet e hershme
B- Teza tjetër, e përkundërtë me të parën, është teza se kemi me dhjetëra alfabete më të moçme të gjuhës shqipe, që e kanë mbajtur të ndezur “kandilen” e shqipes, të cilat e mbrrijnë zenitin e vetë, si funksionim dhe në unitet me alfabetin e njësuar të shqipes në Manastir, në vitin 1908. Tendenca e pranimit dhe mospranimit të kësaj prirje, gjithsesi shkencore si tezë dhe hipotezë, si faktologji e bazuar në jo pak dokumenta, mbase e kundërshtimit pa asnjë argument dhe vëmendje, nuk mundet që të përjashtojë prej interpretimit dhe trajtimit të çështjes edhe këtë alternativë, vetëm duke e etiketuar atë si një tezë “armiqësore” dhe si prishëse e kombit dhe unitetit kombëtar të shqiptarëve, si argumentime të natyrës jashtëgjuhësore, me synimin e vetëm që të mbetet në skenë, udhërrëfyes dhe sundimtar, mediokriteti i ndritshëm i historiografisë zyrtare të diktaturës, që përpos tjerash me anë të projektimit të alfabetit të Manastirit edhe si kulm, edhe si i vetmi alfabet i gjuhës shqipe, realizoi prekshëm përjashtimin e dy varianteve të hershëm të shqipes, përkatësisht variantin e arbërishtes dhe gegënishtes, nga historia e shkrimit të shqipes. Nëpërmjet këtij akti, të habitshëm dhe përjashtues, në raport me gjuhën shqipe, padyshim me dy prej pjesëve thelbësore të saj, së paku janë goditur dhe shkatërruar dy nga parimet kryesore të krijimit të gjuhës letrare:
- Është goditur parimi historik i shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe. Me dokumenta, më saktë ende, me libra, shkrimi i shqipes zë fill me “Mesharin” e Gjon Buzukut, botuar në vitin 1555, që i përket variantit të gegënishtes. Pas tij, vijon me librin “E mbasme e kërshtenë” të Luk Matrangës, botuar në vitin 1592, që i përket fillimit të dialektit të toskërishtes, sipas Çabejt. Po të nisesh nga struktura e tekstit, si poezia dhe pjesa më e madhe në prozë, shenja gjuhësore dhe letrare të prekshme, me vlera të qarta didaktike dhe diturake, që të dyja format e shprehjes, e po ashtu edhe nga veta deklarimet e autorit, në parathënien e librit, dëshmohet se pikërisht me këtë tekst e ka zanafillën edhe shkollimi në gjuhën shqipe, natyrisht shkollimi fetar, pra jolaik, sepse shkollimi laik dhe me programime të tilla nisin më 7 mars 1887, që është shpallur me pa të drejtë edhe si shkolla e parë shqipe, sepse nga gjurmët e zbuluara gjer më tani shkollimi në gjuhën shqipe zë fill me L. Matrangën dhe librin e tij, shkruar enkas për shkollimin dhe përhapjen e dijes së gjuhës shqipe, natyrisht një shkollim fetar, siç epërmend vetë autori në parathënien e librit “E mbasme e Kërshtenë”. Teksti i këtij libri është shkruar në toskërishten e hershme, që përkon me një arbërishte të moçme, një traditë e pasur letrare dhe gjuhësore, me vlera të njohura në shekujt e mëvonshëm, që arrin majën e vetë veçmas me veprën letrare dhe studimore të Jeronim De Radës dhe Zef Skiroit, dy prej penave më të shquara të degës së arbërishtes:
- Është goditur dhe shkallmuar njëherë e për gjithmonë parimi fonetik, i shqiptimit dhe shkrimit të njëjtë ose të përafruar të një gjuhe, ashtu siç ka ngjarë dhe ngjet edhe sot e gjithë ditën me shumicën e gjuhëve të botës, aq sa shpesh ke ndjesinë e pavërtetë, se gjuha shqipe ndryshe flitet, e ndryshe shkruhet. Prishja e këtyre ekulibreve të natyrshëm gjuhësorë, të cilat burojnë prej parimësisë fonetike, pra shqiptimore, që në gjuhën shqipe, të folur dhe të shkruar, ka qenë dhe ka mbetur e larmishme, natyrisht si prani e diversitetit (ndryshueshmërisë) të pranishëm gjuhësor dhe kulturor, enkas shqiptimor, përbën njërin prej visareve më të çmuara të ekzistencës dhe funksionimit të gjuhës shqipe, si institucioni i vetëm i pakontestueshëm i autoktonisë dhe vijimësisë së ekzistencës në këto troje. Kjo mospërputhje, artificiale dhe sipërfaqësore, shkatërruese dhe në shumicën e vetë, e krijuar posaçërisht, tashmë është kthyer në një çështje sociolinguistike, që ka çuar në ndarjen e qytetarëve shqiptarë në të kultivuar dhe të pa kultivuar, përparimtarë dhe të prapambetur, vetëm sepse pjesa më e madhe e shqiptarëve, brenda dhe jashtë kufijve shtetëror, nuk kanë mundur që të përthithin edhe mbas kaq vitesh të prangosjes së shqipes prej kthetrave të politikës dhe shërbyesve të saj, gjuhëtarë dhe shkrimtarë, përmbysjet e panatyrshme që ndodhën në kohën e diktaturës, me nxitjen e byroistëve dhe sidomos të vetë diktatorit, për të ndërfutur luftën e klasave, me të gjithë arsenalin e vetë shkatërrimtar, të ndarjes krahinore dhe fetare, të ndarjes në vegjëli dhe bejlerë dhe agallarë, edhe në problemet e gjuhës dhe të historisë e shkrimit të saj. Në kuptimin letrar, zbatimi dhe moszbatimi i alfabetit të Manastirit, ka qenë ose më qartë është përdorur si kufiri ndarës dhe paragjykues për të larguar nga verifikim dhe përcaktimi i vlerave letrare, pothuajse gjithë prodhimin letërsishkrimor të periudhës së parë të letrave shqipe, pra të shenjave dhe shenjëzimeve të prekshme, tashmë të faktuara edhe prej shkencës letrare shqipe dhe të përbotshme, të krijimtarisë së Buzukut, Matrangës, Budit, Bardhit, Bogdanit, Varibobës, Kazazit etj., pra të teksteve të tyre, që i përkasin letërsisë së hershme shqipe të shekujve të XVI-XVII.
Doktorët dhe profesorët e
Akademisë së Shkencave
Ngrehina gjuhësore dhe letrare, gjysmake dhe e përçudnuar, në kuptimin e mungesës së një pjese të vlertë të materisë gjuhësore dhe letrare, përjashtuese e alternativave të mëhershme dhe bashkëkohore, vijon që të mbahet në këmbë prej doktorëve dhe profesorëve të Akademisë së Shkencave, me mangësi në pikëpamje të kërkimit shkencor. Mbahet në këmbë prej titujmbajtësve të Institutit të Gjuhës dhe Letërsisë dhe të Fakultetit të Histori-Filologjisë, dega gjuhë-letërsi, të cilët kanë hyrë në histori dhe do të mbeten aty vetëm e vetëm për zellin e treguar në shërbesë të sistemit diktatorial. Ata, në shumicën e vetë kanë shërbyer me devotshmëri ndaj kohës së përçudnuar si fasada e tij për të kryer shkatërrimin e vlerave letrare dhe gjuhësore, gjithkohore dhe gjithhapësinore, të cilat sendërtojnë fytyrën e kulturës së materializuar në gjuhën shqipe. Secili prej tyre apo të gjithë së bashku le të paraqesin titujt e artikujve dhe të librave shkencor, që kanë botuar pas përmbysjes së viteve 90’, dhe mandej le të flasim rreth vlerësisë dhe pavlerësisë së teksteve studimore, vetëshpallur si të tilla po prej vetë atyre, realizuar dhe botuar me yshtjen e nevojave ideologjike të sistemit të kaluar, nën nxitjen e valëve revolucionare të periudhës së monizmit. Për të depërtuar, sadopak, prapa territ dhe mjegullës së pranishme, endur në lëmin e gjuhës dhe letërsisë, thurur dhe kapërthurur institucionalisht fill mbas viteve 1944, të shekullit të kaluar, është i nevojshëm dhe krejt i pashmangshëm shqyrtimi dhe interpretimi i fenomenologjisë, gjuhësore dhe letrare të shqipes, të pesë shekujve të dokumentuar gjer më tani, e pandarazi me të edhe i ekzistencës dhe funksionimit të alfabeteve të shqipes së shkruar shumë më përpara vitit 1908, kohë kur mbahet Kongresi i Manastirit. Gjithnjë në gjurmim të historiografisë së gjuhës shqipe, shkrimi i saj si fakt gjuhësor, prej vetë shqiptarëve, zë fill me 8 nëntor të vitit 1462, një dëshmi e thirrur ndryshe “Formula e Pagëzimit”, e cila pati për autor Pal Engjëllin, arqipeshkvin e Durrësit, këshilltarin dhe bashkëpunëtorin e Skënderbeu. Megjithatë, kjo shenjë e vlertë në historinë shkrimit të shqipes, gjithsesi nuk jep dorë për ta vendosur vlerësinë e saj në ligjëratë, sa i përket çështjes së alfabetit të shqipes. Nga ana tjetër, krejt ndryshe paraqitet situata me “Mesharin” e Gjon Buzukut, të vitit 1555. Rreth këtij libri dhe problemit të alfabetit tek teksti akademik “Histori e Letërsisë Shqiptare”, botimi i vitit 1983, ndër të tjera shkruhet “...”Meshari” është me alfabetin latin të tipit gjysëm gotik”, duke qartësuar shumëçka përmbi historinë e zanafillës së shkrimit të alfabetit të shqipes. Po aty, tashmë mbi letërsinë e hershme shqipe (jo letërsi e vjetër, siç ua kanda dhe dëshira ta thërrasin atë periudhë akademikët dhe mbajtësit e titujve të shërbesës ideologjike.), posaçërisht “...nga Pjetër Budi me ndryshime të vogla, kanë përdorur të njëjtin alfabet, i cili e ruajti traditën e tij në veri gjer në mbarim të shek XIX”. Kuptohet se me letërsinë e hershme, sidomos me tekstet e shkruar prej L. Matrangës, P. Budit, F. Bardhit, P. Bogdanit etj, puna është edhe më e ndërlikuar në pikëpamje të interpretimit të kësaj dukurie letrare, që historiografia zyrtare e ka kundruar dhe përcaktuar për shumë kohë. Mjerisht edhe tani në disa hapësira shqipfolëse vijon po ajo praktikë, vetëm si fakt gjuhësor dhe historik. Duke përdorur logjikën e atyre, që në mënyrë absurde gati e mohojnë praninë e alfabeteve, por nga ana tjetër po këta studiuesë pohojnë:
- Se shkrimi i librave prej atyre priftërinjve është fakt historik. Një fakt historik, siç janë librat e botuar, prej atyre autorëve, e pikërisht kjo rrethanë e mbigjallimit të shqipes, së paku e shtron për diskutim ekzistencën e një alfabeti shkrimi të gjuhës shqipe.
- Se prania si një fakt gjuhësor, pra që përbëhet nga shkronja, nga shenja grafike (shkrimore), nga një leksik i konsiderueshëm, si dhe zbatimi i disa rregullave morfologjiko-sintaksore, dhe heshtja mbi shenjat e alfabetit, i vë në dyshim përfundimet e anshme të historiografisë zyrtare të kohës së diktaturës.
Sipas përfundimeve përjashtuese, të shkencës letrare rakitike, si dhe të shkencës gjuhësore të botëkuptimit m-l, letërsia e mirëfilltë nis udhën me Jeronim De Radën, gjithnjë sipas atyre dhe kulmohet me krijimtarinë poetike të Naim Frashërit. Për këta autorë dhe mjaft të tjerë të shekullit të XIX, sqarohet se këto vepra përbëjnë fakt letrar, historik dhe gjuhësor. Megjithatë, tiparin e fundit, pra vlerat e pentagramit gjuhësor, ku bënë pjesë edhe alfabeti i shkrimit të këtyre shkrimtarëve, të cilët kanë shkruar shumë më përpara se sa të mbahej Kongresi i alfabetit në Manastir, as që e marrin mundimin ta shtrojnë për diskutim dhe debat shkencor.
Disa pyetje
Me çfarë alfabeti kanë shkruar Jeronim De Rada, Naim Frashëri, Andon Z. Çajupi, Zef Skiroi etj? Është një pyetje të cilës shkenca linguistike nuk ka arsye të mjafta t’i shmanget, përkundrazi ajo me seriozitetin më të madh do të duhet ta shtrojë për gjykim, në mënyrë që të sillen argumenta të mjaftueshme, që e mbajnë në shqyrtim ose që e nxjerrin jashtë lojë këtë hipotezë të cilës megjithatë nuk i mungojnë faktet dhe dokumentat. Me mjaft interes në historinë e shkrimit të shqipes me alfabet të ndryshme është paraqitja e fakteve gjuhësore, sipas periudhave dhe autorëve që kanë shkruar tekste gjuhësore, që përmbajnë dhe ngërthejnë edhe shenja letrare. Paraqitja e një panorame të shkurtuar të këtij fakti do të ndihmonte jo pak për të prekur dhe kuptuar se çfarë ka ndodhur realisht me historinë e alfabetit të gjuhës shqipe:
Së pari: Sipas Eqerem Çabejt, njohësit dhe transliteruesit të “Mesharit” të Gjon Buzukut, autorit të monumentit të historisë së shkrimit të shqipes, i cili në parathënien e librit të transkriptuar prej tij, fill pasi bën paraqitjen e grafisë së përdorur, nënvizon: “Sikundër shihet dhe nga kjo pasqyrë, alfabeti i veprës është kryesisht një alfabet latin.”{1968:49}, pra duke folur qartësisht për një alfabet që mundësoi edhe botimin e librit të “Mesharit”.
Së dyti: Nga dokumentat historike, sidomos sipas “Kalendarit Kombiar”, vërtetohet qartësisht se alfabeti i Budit, poetit dhe prozatorit të parë të letrave shqipe, jo vetëm e thelloi natyrën latine të alfabetit të shkrimit të shqipes, por ky alfabet ka shërbyer edhe si gjuhë e tregëtisë dhe administratës së kohës, gjithnjë sipas tekstit të revistës “Dituria”. Pra, Pjetër Budi i shkroi me alfabetin e tij të katër librat, ku edhe nis udhën ligjërimi i poezisë dhe prozës në gjuhën shqipe në letrat shqipe. Alfabeti i Budit, ngasa e dëshmojnë dokumentat shkrimore ka shërbyer edhe në dokumentat e tregtisë dhe të administratës së kohës për rreth tre shekuj me radhë, pra afërsisht deri në fillim të shekullit të XX.
Së treti: Edhe një njeri i zakonshëm, jo më studiues i gjuhës dhe letërsisë, ka dëgjuar dhe e di që Jeronim De Rada dhe Zef Skiroi, i realizuan veprat, krijimtarinë në poezi dhe prozë, në studimin e gjuhës dhe të letrares, me alfabetet e tyre, të mëvetësishëm. Nëse me autorin e dytë, pra me Skiroin, për shkak të biografisë, ndodhi shmangia e veprës letrare nga hartografia e shqipes, tani është e mundur të rindërtohet alfabeti i tij, që të mundësojë edhe pasurinë letrare autoriale. Nga ana tjetër, për De Radën, nëse nuk përdoren tekstet autentike, pra ato tekste që janë shkruar tipikisht me alfabetin e tij, me alfabetin e konceptuar dhe të stampuar në shkronjat, ku spikaten veprat madhore të njohura prej gjithsekujt, De Rada është tek ajo situatë shkrimore, jo tek botimet e mëvonshme të cilat janë shoqëruar me “përkthimin” e veprës së tij, që gati e pamundëson shansin dhe gjasën që të preket dhe shijohet alfabeti i shkrimtarit, e sidomos shenjat autentike estetike të këti autori, nga më të rëndësishmit në historinë e letrave shqipe.
Së katërti: Prania e disa alfabeteve të shkrimit të shqipes, nga të cilat po përmendim; alfabetin e Grigor Durrësit, për të cilin në tekstin “Historia e Letërsisë Shqipe”, ndër të tjera thuhet “ fakti që ai shkroi gjuhën me një alfabet origjinal dhe që vuri shqip tekstet kishtare, e rreshton Grigorin ndër ata që i kundërviheshin kulturës dhe kishës greke të asaj kohe”.
Po ashtu për Dhaskal Todhrin, po aty nënvizohet “Alfabeti origjinal që përdori Dhaskal Todhri, përbëhet nga 53 shkronja. Në ndërtimin e tij është vënë re ndikimi i glagolitikut, por edhe ai i alfabetit grek e më pak i atij latin”{1983:54}. Një fakt tjetër domethënës në historinë e alfabeteve të shqipes është edhe prania e Vangjel Meksit, për të cilin në historinë akademike thuhet: “Teksti i Dhjatës, me alfabetin grek, u botua më 1824 dhe më 1827 në Korfuz”.
Dihet nga të gjithë ndihmesa e dhënë prej Veqilharxhit, njërit prej ideologëve të Rilindjes Kombëtare, në hartimin e alfabetarit të shqipes, të cilin e përmend G. Petrota, teksa shprehet” Naum Veqilharxhi i Vithkuqit, në Shqipërinë e poshtme, në vitet 1844-45 botoi një alfabet të tijin që nuk gjen pikëtakim me të tjerët më parë apo më pas të përdorur për shqipen dhe që pikërisht prej vështirësisë së tij nuk pati përhapje përveçse të kufizuar dhe kohë të shkurtër në Korçë dhe rrethina”.
Alfabetarja e Stambollit
Në vitin 1979 botohet “Alfabetarja “ e Stambollit, një punë e madhe që pati mbështetjen e Jani Vretos, Sami Frashërit, Pashko Vasës etj. Nga kjo panoramë e shkurtër e shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe me alfabetet të ndryshme, mund të hiqen disa paralele rreth kësaj çështje. Kështu, nga sa prekëm më sipër, pa frikë mund të pohojmë se numri i alfabeteve të përdoruara për shkrimin e shqipes është mjaft i gjerë, madje që ilustron rrugët e shumta të krijimit të alfabetit të shqipes. Gjithashtu, prania e kaq shumë alfabeteve të gjuhës shqipe, të dokumentuara deri më tani, ka shërbyer si udha dhe vatra e argasjes, përpunimit dhe përsosjes së alfabetit të gjuhës shqipe, i cili për hir të së vërtetës shkencore, e mbërriti kulmin e vetë pikërisht në vitin 1908, në Kongresin e Manastirit. Nisur prej kësaj situate, përmbi fatin e alfabeteve të gjuhës shqipe, si dhe të historisë së shkrimeve të tij, Petrotta nënvizon “Siç është parë përgjatë këtij punimi, alfabetet e përdorura në kohëra të ndryshme nga shkrimtarët shqiptarë janë ose grekë ose latinë me grupe shkronjash apo shenjash konvencionale për tingujt e veçantë të gjuhës shqipe.”, pa harruar këtu se ngandonjëherë janë shfaqur edhe alfabete sllav dhe arab, natyrisht jo me atë shtrirje dhe peshë që kanë pasur alfabetet latinë dhe grekë. Pra, Kongresi i Manastirit nuk është fillimi i historisë së shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe, me alfabet latinë, përkundrazi shënjon çastin më kulmor të një debati shkencor dhe të larmisë së mendimit për rreth fatit të njësimit të alfabetit të shkrimit për mbarë shqiptarët. Për të ardhur tek ky takim jetik për fatin e shqipes, të unifikimit të saj si mënyrë shkrimi thelbësore me alfabetin latinë, është dashur një periudhë e gjatë e mbushur me përpjekje dhe sakrifica të panumërta të dhjetëra rilindasve, patriotëve të pushkës dhe penës, është dashur një rrugë e gjatë, ku mund të përmenden edhe disa kuvende të tjera, siç na i bën me dije G. Petrotta, teksa shprehet “ Për historinë e alfabetit shqip duhet të sillen ndërmend dy Kongreset gjuhësore shqiptarë të mbajtur: I pari nën kryesinë e De Radës nga 1 deri 3 tetor 1895 në Koriliano Kalabro në të cilën qe themeluar Shoqëria Kombëtare Shqiptare që në Statutin e saj vendoste se duhet të merreshin masa ekskluzivisht për ngulësimin e një alfabeti të vetëm; I dyti i mbajtur në Lungro në vitin 1897 me të njëjtin program gjuhësor. Përveç shoqërive letrare të larmishme, u morën me alfabetin shqip të gjithë shkrimtarët ose në shkrimet e tyre, ose në gazeta dhe revista apo në kuvende dhe kongrese, mes të cilëve ka mbetur në kujtesë Kongresi i Manastirit.”, duke e zbardhur dhe sqaruar njëherë e mirë historikun e alfabetit të shqipes.

GSH

----------


## RaPSouL

*Shqiptarët bashkë festojnë 100 vjetorin e Kongresit të Manastirit*

Në akademinë solemne është konfirmuar pjesëmarrja e kreut më të lartë shtetëror të Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë

Për Shënimin e 100 vjetorit të Kongresit të Manastirit, Qeveria e Republikës së Maqedonisë ka formuar  Këshill organizativë që përbëhet prej pesë ministrave dhe katër akademikëve. Kryetar I këtij këshilli është zv / kryeministri Abdilaqim Ademi. Këtë vit kjo datë e rëndësishme për kombin tonë do të shënohet së bashku me Tiranën dhe Prishtinën, ndërsa aktivitetet do të fillojnë prej 14 deri më 22 nëntorit.
"Ky manifestim do të financohet nga Qeveria e RM. Këto ditë kemi zgjedhur edhe logon me të cilën do të paraqitemi në këtë shënim të vitit jubilar të Kongresit të Manastirit gjithashtu është në rrjedhë e sipër edhe në konkursi për esenë më të mirë që do të paraqiten nxënësit e shkollave fillore dhe të mesme. Sigurisht ne I koordinojmë aktivitetet me Tiranën dhe Prishtinës kemi  konfirmim edhe të nivelit më të lartë shtetëror të Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë për pjesëmarrje në Akademinë Solemne, kështu që ashtu siç thashë edhe më herët përgatitjet shkojnë në bazë të asaj që kemi planifikuar dhe presim një manifestim dinjitoz", deklaron nënkryetari i qeverisë Abdulhaqim Ademi.  

_Alsat_

----------


## bklyn_kid

vetem un do i sjell fotot ktu !  :perqeshje:

----------


## Albo



----------


## Action

Para pak kohe ishte edhe 100 vjetori i themellimit te tij 

me ket rast jau uroj...

----------


## fisniku29

Film dokumentaro-shkencor per KONGRESIN E MANASTIRIT

----------


## puroshkodran

*Historia permes Dokumenteve

Eugjen Merlika*

Materialet që botohen sot vazhdojnë të kenë si bosht të tyre çështjen e gjuhës. Kështu letrat që Bashkimi
i Manastirit i dërgon Jezuitvet dhe Bashkimit tElbasanit shprehin shqetësimin e organizatorëve të Kongresit për pjesëmarrjen mbarëkombëtare në një mbledhje historike që duhej të shënonte zgjidhjen e një problemi që nuk na le me shkue përpara për mbrothësín e kombit tonë.
Letra që Esat Toptani, nga Stambolli, i dërgon një drejtuesi të komitetit Bashkim e Përparim të Xhon Turqvet në Selanik, është dokumenti i parë që na skicon, sado pak, një nga figurat më të përfolura të historisë sonë, figurë me të cilën do të hasemi shpesh në këtë rubrikë. Esat pasha është i shqetësuar mbasi misioni që do të arrijë në Shqipëri nga klubi shqiptar i Stambollit, simbas tij do ti thyej komitetit influencën dhe prestigjin në Shqipëri. Në kundërshtim me shumë bashkatdhetarë të tij, Esat pashën nuk e shqetëson fati i gërmave shqipe, por i intereson prestigji i Xhon Turqve, tek te cilët shpreson të bëjë një karierë edhe më të fuqishme. Prandaj ai tërheq vëmëndjen e mikut të tij mbi misionin, të cilin e quan të rrezikshëm për interesat xhon  turke e, si profet fatkeqësish paralajmëron se shumë të këqija kanë me lemë prej tij. Ndërsa e vërteta është një tjetër.
Letra e mëposhtëme e Jahja Kovaçit, drejtuar Mustafa Krujës, hedh dritë mbi misionin në fjalë, që kryesohet nga Hoxha Vildani e përbëhet nga një kolonel e dy oficerë, të cilët shprehen për gërmat latine në shkrimin e shqipes. Madje shoku i fëminisë i Mustafait shprehet se Hoxha Vildan Efendiu mbajti nji fjalë të shkurtër e shumë të bukur.... Hoxha nga Dibra ka luajtur një rol shumë pozitiv, mbasi fjala e tij, në mbrojtje të gërmave latine, ndikonte edhe nato rrethe besimtarësh ku propaganda turke apo filoturke gjente pasues duke bërë levë mbi dëmin që do ti vinte besimit mysliman nga përdorimi i atyre shkronjave.

*Çështjet e Alfabetit, në katër letra të vjeshtës 1908

Dokumenti i parë*

Marrë me 6 nanduer 1908

Klubi Bashkimi Manastirit Jezuitvet të Shkodrës. Letër zyrtare. Shqip me alfabet të Stambollës. Shprehë keqardhje për mosdërgim përfaqësuesash e kënaqësí për adesjon të Jezuitvet.2
Vulë: Kllub i Shqipëtarëvet Bashkim në Manastir  1908
(Shqip e Turqisht. Simbol dw duersh të bashkueme)

Të nderçimvet vëllezër të Shoqërisë Gezuitëvet ndë Shkodrë

Vëllezër të dashurë,
Me gëzim të math kena mar letrën të zotënís suaj, faleminers e na kujtoni. Zoti u nigjoftë uratët tuaja për mbrothësine Kombit ton.
Fort na vjen keq se nuk kini me ardh ndë Kongress. Kemi uzdaj se nji kongress ka me dhan nji funt e nji marim njasaj çështjeje abecesë qi na ka mundu e po na mundon e nuk na le me shku përpara për mbrothësín e mirësín e Kombit ton.
Gëzim të math kishim me pas po të ishte me myqim të kishit ardh një prej zotënisë suaj. Nji e ardhme e zotënisë suaj do të na kishte nderuar fort ndë këtë punë të shënjtëruar.
Me mall shumë
Nga ana e pleqësisë Kllubit Bashkimi
Për shkronjësin N. N.
Christo D. Kiriaz

Mbrapa, me dorë tAt Pasi-t (italisht)
Klubi Bashkim i Manastirit
Marrë me 6 nanduer 1908
Falënderon për adezjon ati alfabeti qi të caktohet në Kongres.


*Dokumenti i dytë

16 nânduer 1908
*
Klubi Bashkimi Manastirit Klubit Bashkim tElbasanit. Letër zyrtare. Shqip. Marrëveshtje mbi kuvendin e alfabetit e mbi nji ushtrim thjatruer.

Kllubi Shqipëtarëvet Bashkim 1908 në Manastir3
Manastir, më 16 të vjeshtës së II 1908
Të nderçimvet atdhetarë të Kllubit Bashkim ndë Elbasan.
Vëllezër të dashur,
Muarmë letrënë të dashur që më 12 të këti u falemi ners fort se na gëzuat që do të nderoni kongresin me të ardhurit të zotërisë suaj, u lutemi jo vetëm nji, po më tepër nga vëllazënit të vinë ndë këtë mbledhje që do të jetë për fat-bardhësinë të kombit tonë. Për punën e theatrosë që u kishim shkruarë për nja dy efqitka, e shohëm dhe neve se është fort zamet që të vinë këtu dhe të msojnë, prandaj në vënt, gra, do të zgjedhim ca djema të rinj që të mbarojnë këtë punë. Sa për punën të ligjirojës është fort e vëgjejturë edhe ndë këtë kongres njeriu që do të çoni munet me e hap këtë çështje. U lutemi i thoni vëllait Muçi të na çojë ca të holla për vivllat se kemi nevoja të mëdha.
U përqafojmë mallshmë
Nga ana e Pleqësisë për shkronjësin N. N.
Christo D. Qirias

*Dokumenti i tretë

1908*

Esad Toptani prej Stambolle njij misi të Komitetit Bashkim e Përparim në Selanik. Kopje letre private4 Tyrqisht. Lajme për çâshtje politike qi interesojnë veprimin e zhvillimin e klubit, sidomos në Shqipní.

Vlla i dashun,
Qe katër dit se jam këtu.5 Me vllán tonë Salih pashën jam pjekun. Âsht mirë. Veli pashës i a thashë të falat tUeja. U gzue. Edhe ai Ju çon Juve të fala. Këtu ska asnji të rè. Vetëm se Mbreti nuk po mundet me hjekun dorë nga shumë të liga qi ka qênë mësue me bâmë. Por inshalla ska për të qênë i zoti me krye kurrgjâ. Klubi shqiptar ka damë me çue në Shqipní nji misjon. Sadoqi për faqe qëllimi âsht shumi naltë, me sa më merr mêndja mue e tue pamë njerzit qi përbâjnë misjonin6 domosdo shumë të këqija kanë për të lemë prej tij. Due me thânë se më duket qi ka për tu mundue me mish e me shpirt me i a thye Komitetit influencën dhe prestigjin në Shqipní. Shkurt, kjo pikë meriton me u marrë para swsh me kujdes. Pata pritun se po urdhnojshin këtu ZZ. Xhavid e Rahmí dhe po e bisedojshim me gojë së bashku këtë punë e prandej nuk Ju pata shkrue deri tashti. Por mbasi ata serdhën u shtrëngova me Ju shkrue juve. I Madhi Zot na ndihmoftë me krye punë të mira.

*Dokumenti i katërt

20 dhetuer 1908
*
Jahja Kovaçi prej Kruje Mustafa Krujës në Stambollë. Ekstrakt letre private. Turqisht. Mbi misjonin e Haxhi Vildanit në Krû për propagandë kombtare.
7 Shëndre 1324
.... Nji zotní i ndershëm i quejtun Vildan Efendí me nji kolonel e dy oficera tjerë mbërrînë mbrâmë këtu. U pritën shumë mirë nga ana e Xhemijetit7 e e popullit. Sod ora nja në 4 ishim mbledhun nja 400  500 vetë në fushë të Namasgjahut ku Hoxha Vildan Efendiu mbajti nji fjalë të shkurtë e shumë të bukur. Foli pikë së pari mbi kuptimin e lirís e të kushtetís.... Veç ksaj spjegoi se asnji pengim fetar ska për shkrimin e gjuhës shqipe me shkrolat latine e se vetëm Kurani nuk mund të shkruhet me këto gërma...
Vllai i yt
Jahja
(Footnotes)
1 Duket se bâhet fjalë për misjonin e Haxhi Vildanit nga Dibra me shokë tjerë qi kanë pasë dalë nëpër Shqipní për propagandë në favor të shkrolavet latine. Esadi me giasë ishte lajmue qi ky misjon do të kishte si mis kryesuer Fadil Pashë Toptanin me të cilin, ndonse kushri, urreheshin; ndryshe nuk do ta kishte shkrue ndoshta këtë letër.
2 Jezuitët i kishin përgjegjë ftimit të
Klubit, tue diftue pámundsín e dërgimit tënji përfaqsijeprej anës së tyne, por tue u diftue të gatshëm me pranue pátjetër alfabetin qi të caktohej nëkongres. E përnjimend si shtypshkronja ashtûElçijai Jezuitvet qê në mâ e para shtypshkronjë e mâ e para revistë qi shtine në punë alfabetin e soçëm.
3 Dokumenti âsht i vulosun në kândin e epër tanës sëmangjët me vulën e klubit ashtu siç e kemi tregue. Vula ka trajtë vezore. Ndën fjalët e rradhës së parë të diftueme aty-nalt ka përkthimin e tyne tyrqisht, të shkruem me shkrolat e vjetra arabishte, dhe ndën tê e përmbi datën 1908 janë dy duer qi token.
4 Kopja âsht shkrue në nji fletë me kryesinë të shtypun të hotelit Péra-Palace e pa datë.
5 Në Stamboll
6 Duket se bâhet fjalëpër misjonin e Haxhi Vildanit nga Dibra me shokë tjerë qi kanë pasë dalë nëpër Shqipní për propagandë në favor të shkrolavet latine. Esadi me giasë ishte lajmue qi ky misjon do të kishte si mis kryesuer Fadil Pashë Toptanin me të cilin, ndonse kushri, urreheshin; ndryshe nuk do ta kishte shkrue ndoshta këtë letër.
7 Shpallja e Kushtetís othomane ishte pritun me gzim prej shumicë s sëmadhe të popullit shqiptar si nji gjêndje e ré qi do të shëronte plagët e gjithkuj e të çdo kategorije simbas kuptimit të formuem prej vullgut për tê. Për nacjonalistat ishte lirija e zhvillimit kombtar. Prandej në të tâna qytetet e Shqipnís Xhèmijeti ( shoqnija a komiteti ) i Turqvet tërij i quejtun Ittihad ve Terakkí ( Bashkim e Përparim) e kishte gjetun popullin gjithmbarë gati me themelue degat e tija.

g.sh

----------


## sirena_adria

*114 vjet nga Kongresi i Manastirit
*
*Më 14 nëntor 1908 në Manastir filloi punimet Kongresi i Manastirit ose Kongresi i Alfabetit, me qëllim krijimin e një alfabeti të njehsuar që do të ishte edhe fillimi i letërsisë mbarë shqiptare.


Në këtë kongres ishin të pranishëm 150 delegatë, të ardhur nga të gjitha anët e Shqipërisë, si dhe nga komunitetet shqiptare në Rumani, Itali, Greqi, Turqi, Egjipt, Amerikë etj.
*
Kryetar i Kongresit u zgjodh Mithat Frashëri, i biri i Abdyl Frashërit. Mit’hat Frashëri ishte në atë kohë redaktor i dy revistave që botoheshin në Selanik “Liria” dhe “Dituria”. Sekretare e komisionit u zgjodh Parashqevi Qiriazi, mësuese e shkollës së Vashave në Korçë.

Nënkryetar u zgjodh Grigori Cilka, nga Korça si dhe 11 anëtarë të tjerë. Në këtë Kongres merrnin pjesë shqiptarë të të gjitha komuniteteve fetare si, myslimanë, katolike, ortodoksë, protestantë, njerëz të ditur, të bashkuar për një qëllim të madh kombëtar.

Kumtesa e mbajtur nga prifti katolik Gjergj Fishta, preku të gjithë pjesëmarrësit sa një hoxhë rendi ta përqafonte para të gjithëve. Kërkesa ishte që gjuha shqipe të mos shkruhej as me shkronja arabe, as me shkronja greke, por me alfabetin latin.

Kongresi vendosi me votë unanime për të lenë mënjanë alfabetin e Stambollit, dhe të shkruanin gjuhën shqipe vetëm me alfabetin latin me 36 shkronja, alfabet që përdoret në ditët tona.

Gjithashtu, u vendos që pas dy vjetësh të mbahej një Kongres i dytë, në Janinë, për të shqyrtuar problemet drejtshkrimore e letrare, si dhe për të bërë përpjekje për shkrirjen e dialekteve gegë dhe toskë në një gjuhë të njehsuar shqipe.

Kongresi vendosi ngritjen e Shtypshkronjës Shqipe në Manastir nën drejtimin e Gjergj Qiriazit, e cila u bë shpejt e njohur anembanë vendit si shpërndarëse e librave dhe gazetave shqipe.

Një pjesëmarrës i shquar në Kongresin e Alfabetit ishte studiuesi, poeti dhe atdhetari nga Shkodra, Ndre Mjeda. Tetë nga trembëdhjetë propozimet e tij u miratuan nga Kongresi i Manastirit. Ndonëse jetoi në disa vende të huaja dhe fliste 13 gjuhë, mbi gjuhën shqipe ai nuk vinte gjë tjetër.


/KP /Gazeta Express

https://www.gazetaexpress.com/114-vj...-manastirit-2/

----------

